# West Michigan Delta Waterfowl Fun Shoot-Aug. 11-Seaway Gun Club**Muskegon**



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Delta Waterfowl
The Future of Waterfowl and Waterfowl Hunting



The West Michigan Chapter of Delta Waterfowl
Presents their
First-Annual Mic Furbush Memorial Fun Shoot



Saturday, August 11, 2007
Seaway Gun Club
3400 W. Bard Rd, N. Muskegon, MI 49445
10:00am-4:00pm
Pig roast at noon








FEATURED SHOOTS: 
Lewis Class Scoring Sporting Clay & Youth Trap
Dove Shoot, Long Bird
Guns & hunting equipment to top shooters!!!




Fun for the Whole Family!!!
Raffles, Silent Auctions, Door Prizes,
skeet, trap, 5-stand & sporting clays


For more Information contact:
Dave Fisher (231) 865-6715 Chris Simpson (231) 766-5089
Kevin Bouwman (231) 740-2927

*This is going to be a great time folks...Lots of guns and hunting equipment up for raffle and prizes. You don't have to be a great shooter to win with lewis class scoring!!!*


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Come on out and try your hand in the sporting clays tournament,*with three divisions of lewis class scoring you don't need to be a crack shot to win.* We will also have several raffles and silent auctions with some very cool stuff. Some of the great items that will be up for grabs are:

11-87 2005 Delta Gun of the year Shotgun
.17hmr rifle
.22 cal rifle
12ga o/u shotgun 
2 benelli nova shotguns
Camo inline muzzle loader
Red Ryder BB gun
Several other guns
Final approach layout blind
Avery layout blind
Guide series layout Blind
7 boxes of avery decoys
Final approach decoys
Blackwater decoys
Neoprene Waders
Mary Kay products
Jewelry
Several blind bags
Several hard and soft gun cases
Several very nice prints
Fishing charter trips
Calls 
goose flags
Sporting sculptures
And several more things that I can't remember


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Come on out and enjoy some great food and some great company.


----------

